# First test - Yellow Belt - this Thurs.



## llewis823 (May 12, 2008)

I am testing for my first belt (after white I mean)and know the material, but am nervous to "perform" in front of the 3 senseis.  Any tips for calming the nerves...for focusing better...anything at all you can think of? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Drac (May 12, 2008)

llewis823 said:


> I am testing for my first belt (after white I mean)and know the material, but am nervous to "perform" in front of the 3 senseis. Any tips for calming the nerves...for focusing better...anything at all you can think of? Thanks in advance!


 
Breathe.....*EVERYONE* was nervous their first time....Me, I split my gi pants..At least I wasnt nervous anymore, too occuied being embarrased..The *BEST* of luck to you..


----------



## terryl965 (May 12, 2008)

Remember have fun and you would not be testing if you did not know it.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 12, 2008)

You'll do fine 

But, here's some good luck, anyways!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 12, 2008)

*Drac *and *Terry *covered it. Try to relax, you know the stuff. the senseis are hoping you pass, too, so they look like they know what they're dong by recommending you. So, _you all _are pulling for you.


----------



## Hawke (May 12, 2008)

Enjoy the moment.

It's natural to be nervous your first time.

Visualize the techniques inside your mind.

Imagine doing the test calmly in front of your three teachers.

Do the techniques with power, speed, and focus. 

Let your intent show in the clean crisp execution of each technique.

Be in the moment.

Have fun and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Kacey (May 12, 2008)

As an instructor, I never let students test if they can't pass - that's not a guarantee of success; if you can't fail, it's not a test, it's a demonstration - nonetheless, you must be _able_ to pass or you wouldn't be testing.  Get up in front of the test board and demonstrate - just as you do in class - that you already _are_ the next rank.  Show your enjoyment in what you're doing... and remember to breathe!


----------



## llewis823 (May 12, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Get up in front of the test board and demonstrate - just as you do in class - that you already _are_ the next rank.


 
I abolutely love that...Demonstrate that I already AM the next rank!  Thanks to you and everyone else for all the well -wishes & advice!


----------



## KELLYG (May 12, 2008)

Good luck on your test.   Just remember that the instructors that are testing you are the sames one's that you take class under every day. 
Relax, show good technique and kihap loud in the appropriate spots to show good intensity.   If by chance a mistake is made while preforming do not get discouraged, keep a good poker face.  I think that in one of my test I combined 2 forms (by accident) together but I never paused and really sold it and passed the test anyway!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 13, 2008)

Everyone in the room is your friend & wants you to do well. Relax, breathe & have fun.


----------



## CrimsonPhoenix (Jun 3, 2008)

Is there an update on this? How did your testing go?


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 3, 2008)

Best of luck on your test.  I agree with everything said here, you wouldn't be testing if they didn't think you wouldn't pass.  What works for me is that I just pretend that I am in class demonstrating. Think that you already are the next belt rank and you will be fine.  I had my first belt test in the style I am studying now anyways, and there were 40 students watching, 1 Sifu , and 1 assistant instructor , oh yeah , and about 50 family members of all the students watching. As far as I was concerned it was only me and Sifu there


----------



## HG1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Train for the test & follow the advice of what others have posted.  You will do just fine.  Best of Luck.


----------



## llewis823 (Jun 5, 2008)

_I'm sorry - JB e-mailed me privately asking how my test went. I should have told you all. I passed but there were a few requests my senseis had for me which threw me into a tailspin. 

I practiced harder and more thoroughly than I usually do in preparation for the test the entire week before the test. I worked on every basic I knew. I worked on the ones of which I'm the worst...the dreaded "inside-out crescent kicks". I had all 3 katas down pat. I knew my kumites (or so I thought). Test day came. I was a NERVOUS WRECK the entire 2 days leading up to it. I calmed down once I arrived at the dojo. Then excitement set in instead. I bowed in with the rest of my class and then went to the other end of the gym we call our dojo and stood at ready stance in front of two of my senseis, whom I respect very much. They started with very basic moves. I though - I got this under control. Then they asked me to demonstrate combination moves I'd never been shown before! I kind of had a strange look on my face and asked what I was supposed to do if I'd never done it before. Technically, because this is a formal test, they are not supposed to really say anything but they told me to do my best interpretation of their request. So I did...and I SUCKED!! : ) The asked for quite a few things I'd never done or seen done...one of which was walking, yes walking inside out crescent kicks?????? Talk about the worst possible request - a kick I suck at anyway and then to ask me to do it walking - a move I'd never done or even seen done! Then I demonstrated the 5 kumites with one of the senseis and forgot a step on two of them! She even gave me a hint and asked if I wanted to do it again and I said yes but didn't realize the mistake I was making. The katas I did almost perfectly. They went over all of their findings with me at the end and I promised to work on the things they pointed out. They told me they threw those things I'd never seen or done before to see how I process new things - not so much to grade. But ultimately, I got my yellow belt. Finally I have color! I am very excited and wanted to reward myself with something for attaining this goal. At first I thought - Jack in the Box on the way home from class! No, not a food reward. I looked around the stores looking for semething I wanted to be my reward. I couldn't find anything I wanted enough to equal a reward for this huge goal I've met. Then it dawned on me - achieving the goal and knowing I can do it and also knowing I can do it again to attain my next goal - orange belt - is reward enough for me! 

Thanks for asking! I am thrilled!_


----------



## ktaylor75 (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations on your first belt promotion!


----------



## CrimsonPhoenix (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad to hear that you have earned your yellow belt! Congratulations! I know how great it must feel to be out of the white belt stage. I commend you on your hard work and hope that you enjoy your classes to come!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats!

Work to correct any mistakes you may have made, but don't get "hung up" on the fact that everything didn't go 100% perfectly.  *Everyone* messes up now and then.  

Use the experience as a guide to how future tests might go (they may, and probably will, throw you a few curve-balls) and prepare accordingly in the future.

Good job for earning your yellow belt.


----------



## GradualProgression (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats. Hope I join the yellow belt club soon .


----------

